# OK - am I weird that I may like the original K1 cover better?



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got my bobarra Austen cover, which I thought I would love. Maybe I will . . . but . . . I dunno.  The original cover that comes w/ the K1 has more padding inside, where the screen is.  And it kinda feels better in my hands. . . ..

I'm assuming I can return it.  I'm going to keep it for a day or so and read with it to see if I adjust or not.  But right now I'm not feeling it.  Am I really weird?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, in things such as this it must come down to personal preference. No one else can tell you what is best for you. However, I would try it out for a couple of days before returning it, who knows? it might grow on you.

edit to add.
And if you can't return it, offer it for sell here at KB, someone will probably want to give it a new home.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually I wrote a similar comment back in November.  I liked the original k1 cover a lot.  It clicked K1 in very securely and and the cover folded back nicely....But with all the talk about Oberon covers I put it on my Christmas list and when I received it there was no looking back.  The Oberon cover  is so superior to the original cover and the workmanship is incredible.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, being vegan I was trying to avoid leather. <sigh>


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Well, being vegan I was trying to avoid leather. <sigh>


Well the oberon cover is not for you! I'd stay with the original and you can probably get a few people to give you their old original covers because a lot of people don't like them.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

The pillow-type padding on the original cover protects the screen better than any third-party cover. All the third-party designers should have kept this padding, but they left it out to include useless pockets to carry other things. Shame...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you all know how I feel about Oberons they are stunning but if you are non leather person they do not make non leather products.. however MEdge does have synthetic covers for a good price range as well and you can find them on amazon.

I actually like the pocket.. for me I don't find them useless.. I like to keep a few business cards in them (in case lost I am deluded enough to think someone would return it) I however said the same thing about a pen holder and then someone told me they use THAT item.. so I guess different needs ..


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I actually like the pocket.. for me I don't find them useless.. I like to keep a few business cards in them (in case lost I am deluded enough to think someone would return it).


Yeah, I like the pocket for that reason as well. But do wish it had the padding. I don't know. ARGHGHGH!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I just checked and they don't do returns.    I can exchange it but that's not much help. It doesn't seem to hold the Kindle as well as the original cover, either.  The orig cover has that place where the slot at the back fits in. The bobarra has a little strap that goes practically OVER the text size button.    

Well, maybe I'll get used to it. Crap.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> you all know how I feel about Oberons they are stunning but if you are non leather person they do not make non leather products.. however MEdge does have synthetic covers for a good price range as well and you can find them on amazon.
> 
> I actually like the pocket.. for me I don't find them useless.. I like to keep a few business cards in them (in case lost I am deluded enough to think someone would return it) I however said the same thing about a pen holder and then someone told me they use THAT item.. so I guess different needs ..


The most important need, IMO, is to protect the Kindle's screen, and my M-Edge does not do as good a job as the original cover. Because of this I needed to buy a _second_ cover, a Borsa Bella case that will protect the Kindle in my knapsack even though it is in the M-Edge cover. This is expensive and redundant, and it's all because there is no pillow-type pad. They could have made the pad with a pocket as well for some cards. I stuck a business card in there too, but I doubt anyone would see it, or call if they did.

I do like the M-Edge cover's luxurious leather, and hopefully the light if they ever get it together to have one available.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- I think I like it after all.   Read with it last night and got used to it. WHEW!!!  Change is hard!!! Probably esp. hard for me b/c I only just got the Kindle on Monday so I had just gotten used to it the other way!

But I think I'm good now. I still wish it had screen padding, but it's plenty padded on the outside, so I think Kate Kindle is safe.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Guess I am still weird.
Got a M-edge (thanks to all you board enablers ) and just never got used to it.
Ended up trading my friend for her original cover, so now I have a backup!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If you don't like it.....return it.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> OK -- I think I like it after all.  Read with it last night and got used to it. WHEW!!! Change is hard!!! Probably esp. hard for me b/c I only just got the Kindle on Monday so I had just gotten used to it the other way!
> 
> But I think I'm good now. I still wish it had screen padding, but it's plenty padded on the outside, so I think Kate Kindle is safe.


The screen is protected from shock, but not much from dirt and dust which can easily get on the screen in the M-Edge (and other 3rd-party) covers. It's not critical, but could have been avoided by keeping the pad the original cover had.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree the original cover had great padding for the screen, but aside from that it was total garbage. That stupid slot never worked for me and the elastic got stretched out and ugly pretty quickly. I dumped it for an M-Edge which I loved and just recently dumped that for an Oberon (River of Heaven) that I just couldn't resist!


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I agree the original cover had great padding for the screen, but aside from that it was total garbage. That stupid slot never worked for me and the elastic got stretched out and ugly pretty quickly. I dumped it for an M-Edge which I loved and just recently dumped that for an Oberon (River of Heaven) that I just couldn't resist!


It seems you're pretty fickle when it comes to covers. 

While i wanted the more luxurious leather of the M-Edge, the original cover, IMHO, did a better job; it kept the kindle perfectly in place (never fell out or slipped - I never understood why others' did), and protected the screen completely with it's padding. It was just plain and cheap-looking, but certainly not "total garbage".


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

skanter said:


> It seems you're pretty fickle when it comes to covers.
> 
> While i wanted the more luxurious leather of the M-Edge, the original cover, IMHO, did a better job; it kept the kindle perfectly in place (never fell out or slipped - I never understood why others' did), and protected the screen completely with it's padding. It was just plain and cheap-looking, but certainly not "total garbage".


I've looked at other covers, as well, and can't find anything that I think protects my KK as well as the included case! The tabs keep it in place, I LOVE the padded area protecting the screen, it's slim, and while the style isn't as beautiful as the Oberons, seems OK for me!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm one of those that liked the original K1 cover as well.  I did get an m-edge which I also liked but had no problems going back to the original when I got mad at m-edge.  Now my sister has the K1 and original cover along with the m-edge; she likes the original and hasn't even tried the m-edge.  Your not alone, most of us who liked the cover just didn't (or don't) speak up.  And the elastic never stretched out on mine even though it got a lot of use.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered a Borbarra cover through Amazon and did not like it (this was back in Novemeber), it was very bulky and the the closure did not work. I was able to return it with no problem to Amazon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

skanter said:


> It seems you're pretty fickle when it comes to covers.
> 
> While i wanted the more luxurious leather of the M-Edge, the original cover, IMHO, did a better job; it kept the kindle perfectly in place (never fell out or slipped - I never understood why others' did), and protected the screen completely with it's padding. It was just plain and cheap-looking, but certainly not "total garbage".


Fickle? Not at all. I loved my M-Edge and would still be using it had I not fallen in love with the purple Roof of Heaven cover from Oberon. You and others are entitled to your opinion, but the original cover WAS garbage as far as I'm concerned. It never EVER held my Kindle properly, and if you read the reviews on Amazon, the vast majority also felt it was awful.


----------

